
A California Megachurch Is Trying to Bring a 2-Year-Old Girl Back to Life - smacktoward
https://slate.com/human-interest/2019/12/olive-alayne-heiligenthal-resurrection-bethel-church.html?via=taps_top
======
simonblack
If prayer worked, there would be evidence showing that.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Studies_on_intercessory_prayer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Studies_on_intercessory_prayer)

------
Porthos9K
These people need to be made to watch _Pet Semetary_ until they figure out why
their prayers are better off unanswered.

